# Phrag. Cardinale



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2013)

One of my favorites.
(Sedenii x schlimii)


----------



## l8dbug (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh wow! That's a lot of flowers. Beautiful! How long have you had this? It must have taken a long time to grow that size.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 19, 2013)

nice


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2013)

Splendid, Dot. The plant is lovely and the blooms are soooo cute. I want
one just like it. Where did you get this one and how long ago?


----------



## Hera (Dec 19, 2013)

Still the best cross ever made IMO. Well grown!


----------



## eteson (Dec 19, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2013)

Very clean plant Dot but I expected no less anyways! What a great center piece.


----------



## Modden (Dec 19, 2013)

Super nice, this was new to me, goes straight to the wish list


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 19, 2013)

very nice ,well grown and very happy


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2013)

Beyond nice. Awesome!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 19, 2013)

A nice one!


----------



## phraggy (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow and more wows Dot.Beautiful and do you know its age?

Ed


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 19, 2013)

Really nice, Dot. That's about the best flowered one I've seen. Looks like it's happy under your care......


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 19, 2013)

Very very nice flowering and plant of great quality!


----------



## Dido (Dec 19, 2013)

a great one I need one


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks, everyone.

Several people asked how old it is. I purchased it in bloom about 6 years ago. It's been divided once. 

It's going to the judging center Saturday.


----------



## fibre (Dec 20, 2013)

What a nice display!
Good luck for the judging!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 20, 2013)

A winner for sure. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 21, 2013)

awesome growing!


----------



## e-spice (Dec 21, 2013)

Pat yourself on the back - great job growing that one!!!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 21, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 22, 2013)

:clap: bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 22, 2013)

Gorgeous! And what a display!


----------



## AdamD (Dec 22, 2013)

Did this one make it to judging? My curiosity is piqued... Hope it did well for you.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2013)

Its Monday already.......how'd you go?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2013)

AdamD said:


> Did this one make it to judging? My curiosity is piqued... Hope it did well for you.



It didn't make it. An ice storm intervened. I posted pictures here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17927&page=45


----------



## AdamD (Dec 23, 2013)

Ah that's too bad. Same thing happened here. Although we only got about a quarter inch. Glad to hear everything is still intact. I opted out of my society meeting and judging last week due to similar weather. We got it two weekends in a row. I give it an FCC/ADAM


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2013)

Eye candy.


----------

